# Starteredition?



## Skill_lettor (30. Juni 2012)

Hi, da ich leider keinen gästepass für dieblo bekommen habe, wollte ich die 30 Tage warten die mal angekündigt waren um die Starteredition einfach so downloaden zu können. Bis heute scheint es da aber keine zu geben. Weis jemand was daraus geworde ist?


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juni 2012)

Die Starteredition "ist geplant"
Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. Es ist kein fester Termin dafür bekannt gegeben worden.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juni 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/333-diablo-3-suche-nach-mitspielern-und-gaestepass/


----------



## Skill_lettor (30. Juni 2012)

Naja wenn man mal sieht das quasi keiner mehr eine antwort bekommt. Habe ich da auch wenig Hoffnung. Habe da auch schon mal gefragt und leider habe ich nix bekommen


----------

